# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Advanced Conditional Formatting

## surazshrestha

Hi,

I have got this attachment. All the BE date will be expired within 45 days (G3). What I want is till 30 days I want Cell G3 on Green color. From 31st days till 45 days on orange color. After 46 days till 60 days on red color. After 60 days, black.  Can someone help me on this??? please


Sea & Air Deposit 2012.xlsx

----------


## JieJenn

You need separate formula for each condition.

----------

